# Questions about testoviron depot



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2022)

After being on TRT with test c (UGL) for about a year I found pharma grade test e (bayer testoviron depot) and sustanon (aspen), I've been injecting twice weekly until now,
even though I noticed that with cypionate I could have done it once a week no prob, cause it seemed stable for that period of time.
Now the question is testoviron depot comes in ampoules so I need to split 1ml in two weekly doses. Is it safe to leave the other half in another syringe until I need it?
It seems like testoviron depot doesn't contain any BA at all, just oil, test e, and BB, so it could get infected with bacteria quickly I guess.
Can I inject test e once weekly? or would it be better to switch to sustanon that contains test decanoate that makes it more stable? One thing I don't like about sust is that it will have an even higher spike due to the test prop even if it's just a few mgs.
And what if I get some sterile 10ml vials and transfer all the test e in there? There might be still be a risk of contamination I guess.
Sorry for the many questions guys but it's my first time with ampoules.


----------



## Gcr (Sep 8, 2022)

Yes you can load a second syringe from an amp and it will be fine. Be sterile


----------



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Yes you can load a second syringe from an amp and it will be fine. Be sterile


thanks


----------



## Koalocelot (Oct 11, 2022)

I used to take all my Testoviron amps, draw them, and then inject them into a sterile vial so that I could draw from that. Testoviron was my favorite by far, I wish I could get it at a pharmacy here in the US without ordering international.

I've read that the benzyl alcohol in other test preparations can dissolve some of the rubber off the plunger in the syringe if left in there. I'm not sure how true or how concerning that is.


----------



## buck (Oct 11, 2022)

The solvents in the test can possibly dissolve the rubber in the plunger. But i can't say i have noticed that happening. But storing the syringe upright would lower the chance of that happening. 
As for weekly injection it just depends on how stable you want your levels. On Test C i peak 2 days after injecting then my levels drop 60% by the end of the week. At least twice a week would be good by my thinking


----------

